# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Words for God

## vbouldr

Hey I'm hopeing you guys can translate a couple words for me.  Me being a strong Christian I'm anxious to start being able to pray in Russian but right now my vocabulary is very small (tiny in fact).  So, can you guys tell me the words for:
God
Jesus
Christ
Lord
and pray/prayer 
thanks guys

----------


## bad manners

God        Бог                       Bog
Jesus      Иисус                    Eeeesoos
Christ     Христос                 Khristos
Lord       Господь                 Gospod'
             Господи (vocative)  Gospodi
pray       молиться                molit'sa
prayer    молитва                 molitva

----------


## Pravit

You could also learn the Lord's Prayer in Russian.  
Отче наш, иже еси на небесех! Да святится имя Твое! 
Да приидет Царствие Твое; да будет воля Твоя яко на небеси и на земли. 
Хлеб наш насущный даждь нам днесь. 
И остави нам долги наша, якоже и мы оставляем должником нашим.
И не введи нас во искушение, но избави нас от лукавого: яко Твое есть Царство и сила, и слава во веки. Аминь. 
Of course, it is kind of meaningless to say the prayer without knowing what it means. But it would be nice to learn if youre a big religious type person. Just curious, how many ordinary Russian Christians know exactly what these words mean?

----------


## vbouldr

and what is the vocative used for?

----------


## joysof

the vocative: ''denoting a case of nouns, in some inflected languages [notably Latin], used when the referent of the noun is being addressed'' 
eg. 'quo vadis, *domine*?' and not 'quo vadis, dominus?'  
It doesn't generally exist in modern Russian except in relic form, usually connected with worship: 'боже', 'господи' etc. 
And, since 'the referent of the noun' in this case just ain't there, why not focus your efforts on learning something more useful? Far-eastern fiscal vernacular, perhaps...

----------


## bad manners

> the vocative: [...] It doesn't generally exist in modern Russian except in relic form, usually connected with worship: 'боже', 'господи' etc.

 That's not quite true. It is used in colloquial speech fairly often. You could say: "Маш, поцелуй меня; Сань, дай закурить" instead of "Маша, поцелуй меня; Саня, дай закурить", which is formally "more grammatical". As far as I can tell you can only use it with nouns ending with -а or -я; the other declensions are represented only by the exceptional "боже, господи, отче"; another exception is "владыко", which is apparently the vocative of "владыка" that has retained the ancient declension when it is used to address a high ranking clerical. It is an interesting question whether you could say "владык" when addressing somebody who is not superior (that means it will be jocular, though, so perhaps it will work just fine).

----------


## vbouldr

> And, since 'the referent of the noun' in this case just ain't there...

 Well, whether you believe the bottom of the ocean exists or not doesn't change the fact that it does.

----------


## joysof

> That's not quite true. It is used in colloquial speech fairly often. You could say: "Маш, поцелуй меня; Сань, дай закурить" instead of "Маша, поцелуй меня; Саня, дай закурить", which is formally "more grammatical".

 Fair enough, but you wouldn't usually use it with anything other than a proper noun? Or would you?    

> Well, whether you believe the bottom of the ocean exists or not doesn't change the fact that it does.

 I've heard some nonsense in my time, but really...are you serious? I know it's unfashionable to be faith-intolerant, but that sentence alone is an invitation to ridicule.

----------


## bad manners

> That's not quite true. It is used in colloquial speech fairly often. You could say: "Маш, поцелуй меня; Сань, дай закурить" instead of "Маша, поцелуй меня; Саня, дай закурить", which is formally "more grammatical".
> 			
> 		  Fair enough, but you wouldn't usually use it with anything other than a proper noun? Or would you?

 Difficult to say. Мама, папа, батя, бабушка, дедушка, баба, деда, тётя, дядя, and their dimunitives -- very likely yes. Strangely enough, "сестра" will hardly have such a vocative, I do not know why. On the other hand, "сестрица" might. So there are some irregularities. The whole feature being somewhat "optional" and "sub-standard", it's not surprising.

----------


## Zeus

> I was just saying that it takes alot more faith to believe in nothing than it does to believe in God

 I would say, exacly equal  ::  
But what I really wanted to say. Do you know the Russians (better to say, the Orthodox ones) pray not in Russian, but in kind of Old Slavic (or Church-Slavic, церковно-славянский) language? Refer to Pravit's quotation, it is quite far from modern Russian.

----------


## vbouldr

I went to a modern Russian church today.  It was awesome!  I was only able to pick out a couple words here and there since I am just begining.  I did get to talk with the Pastor and some of the members afterwards though (they spoke some english).  They were excited I was there and wanting to know their language.  Very cool expierience!

----------


## Zeus

> Just curious, how many ordinary Russian Christians know exactly what these words mean?

 Despite what I just said, for a Russian it's not very hard to make out what it is said there. What is really hard is to write and talk in this language correctly. Mespeaks sooth  ::

----------


## karina

Vbouldr - I visited a modern Russian church in Colorado on a regular basis for about a year.  I was engaged to marry my Russian husband at the time and wanted to be exposed to as much language as possible.
It took several visits before I became accustomed to the rate of speech.  (It's a lot different to learn a language from books, tapes, etc. than to hear it spoken in "real life"!)  I did learn a lot of vocabulary for prayer and praise and worship. The Russian Bible they used was in the old Slavonic language, so I didn't catch much, but now my husband has a modern language Russian Bible and it is awesome!  The best thing about visiting the church was the relationships I made with the young people and women.  They all attended our wedding, and blessed us by making our cake, my wedding dress, singing in Russian during the ceremony, and our ring bearer was a little Russian boy (the flower girl was an American girl!) Awwwww!  I can help you learn some modern praise songs in Russian too if you'd like!
Слава Богу!    ::

----------


## Alware

Just compare http://hronos.km.ru/dokum/slovo1.html and http://hronos.km.ru/dokum/slovo2.html.

----------


## Alware

Не лепо ли ны бяшет, братие, начяти старыми словесы трудных повестий о полку Игореве, Игоря Святославлича!  
and 
Не начать ли нам, братья, по-стародавнему скорбную повесть о походе Игоревом, Игоря Святославича!  
not exact literal translation from old Slavic to modern russian, but if the old Slavic text of "Слово о Полку Игореве" is understandable for you and you can describe it in modern russian, you can IMHO consider yourself an expert. But if you don't understand it at all it's still worth reading just to listen the way in sounds.

----------


## losh

> Не лепо ли ны бяшет, братие, начяти старыми словесы трудных повестий о полку Игореве, Игоря Святославлича! 
> ...
> not exact literal translation from old Slavic to modern russian, but if the old Slavic text of "Слово о Полку Игореве" is understandable for you ...

 Alware, would you mind me doing a little correction?
Technically speaking, the language of "Слово о полку Игореве" is not Old Slavic but Old Russian. The older edition of the Russian Bible was in the Church Slavonic language which is a variety of Old Slavonic. These were kindred but still different languages.

----------


## Alexandr_S

[Не начать ли нам, братья, по-стародавнему скорбную повесть о походе Игоревом, Игоря Святославича!  
not exact literal translation from old Slavic to modern russian, but if the]  http://old-russian.chat.ru/05slovo.htm
Old Text  http://old-russian.chat.ru/06slovo.htm
Modern non-poetry, but the most near to old.  http://old-russian.chat.ru/07slovo.htm
The literal translation to modern Russian(XIX c)  by Jukovsky  http://old-russian.chat.ru/08slovo.htm
The literal  translation to modern Russian(XX c)  by Zabolockii (BEST in my opinion)

----------


## karina

> And the topic was translating religious terms into English

 Translating religious terms into Russian was the orig. request, but ok w/me if translate into Eng. too!  ::   
So here are some religious words for those who ARE interested: 
Lord Jesus - Господь Иисус
I believe - Я верую
God's Son - сын Божий
came to earth - пришёл на землю
died - умер
оn a cross - на кресте
for my sins - за мои грехи
shed Your blood - пролил свою кровь
raised from the dead-воскрес из мёртвых
return for me - вернется за мной
King of Kings - Царь царей
I am a sinner - Я грешник
forgive my sins - прости грехи мои
come into my heart - приди в мое сердце
cleanse me - очисти меня
Saviour - Спаситель

----------


## mike

Here are some more religious phrases that may be of use: 
Аллах его ведает
Благословите Зевса
человеческая жертва
Джим Джонс умер. Да здравствует Джим Джонс
Я люблю Гарри Поттер.  После того как я прочитал его, меня очень интересует черная магия.
совершить обряд обрезания

----------


## Pravit

EDIT: Russkayalove's post above me mysteriously disappeared. Maybe this is the admin's or her own doing... 
Friend, perhaps you should read our posts more carefully before you launch into how you're all persecuted and such(we have heard it many times before). I am sure we all believe everyone should have a right to believe in what they want to and many of us would fight for your right to do so. The point was that it is inappropriate to spread your beliefs *on an internet forum for the study of the Russian language.*  
As for "Fanatics", noone mentioned them. In my post earlier on, I defined what I believe a "fanatic" should be. I don't know why you say we are fanatic atheists. Have any of us spouted such messages as "There IS no GOD! We have PEACE that we DO NOT believe in GOD! We have PEACE that we DO NOT believe in a GOD who allows such suffering according to HIS WILL!" No. We keep it to ourselves. 
I find it strange you think we are getting angry, since it seems only the Christians here are getting angry. Karina just sorted through all of Mike's 1000 posts to find 2 off-topic ones and it seemed like she was getting quite angry. You wrote us a page-long tirade on Christians being persecuted and atheist fanatics. If anyone seems angry here, it is you Christians. As for Dogboy, well, he likes to babble incoherently a lot, but I don't think he's angry.   ::

----------


## russkayalove

Its ok, I wrote it knowing it would be deleted.  I'm glad atleast you read it Pravit, and whoever deleted it must have as well.  I am not angry, see  ::   ::  .  I also do not feel persecuted.  I just wanted to state that millions are persecuted all over the world, and were in Russia at some point as well if I must mention Russia to stay on topic, just for stating what they beleive in.  The comments I made weren't directed toward anything you said, Pravit, my friend  ::  .  It was just a general statment I was trying to make.   
Delete this if you will, but it has everything to do with Russia, and If I may stay even more on topic, will someone please translate it for me.: 
I am on this forum trying to learn Russian and talk about Russia. Also, I like this forum because it is informative. Another thing about me,  I am a beleiver in God, and I pray to Jesus.  My boyfriend came here from Russia a non-beleiver.  His entire Russian family whom he is close to is athiest, yet before I ever met him, he miraculously, on his own, came to know the Lord.

----------


## Jasper May

If your boyfriend had moved to Israel, he and his family would have miraculously turned to Jehovah. If he had moved to Saudi-Arabia, to Allah. 
Now it's your turn to say that God _made_ your boyfriend move to America in his grand scheme of infinite compassion and love.

----------


## karina

Cont'd.  
in thе beginning - В начале
was the Word - было Слово
the Word was with God - Слово было у Бога
the Word was God -Слово было Бог 
Карина
----------
Иоанна 1:1

----------


## mike

> Its ok, I wrote it knowing it would be deleted.  I'm glad atleast you read it Pravit, and whoever deleted it must have as well.  I am not angry, see   .  I also do not feel persecuted.  I just wanted to state that millions are persecuted all over the world, and were in Russia at some point as well if I must mention Russia to stay on topic, just for stating what they beleive in.  The comments I made weren't directed toward anything you said, Pravit, my friend  .  It was just a general statment I was trying to make.   
> Delete this if you will, but it has everything to do with Russia, and If I may stay even more on topic, will someone please translate it for me.: 
> I am on this forum trying to learn Russian and talk about Russia. Also, I like this forum because it is informative. Another thing about me,  I am a beleiver in God, and I pray to Jesus.  My boyfriend came here from Russia a non-beleiver.  His entire Russian family whom he is close to is athiest, yet before I ever met him, he miraculously, on his own, came to know the Lord.

   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  I seriously hope you know what you're saying.  One of my friends in high school "came to know the Lord" despite being an atheist because he had a very religious girlfriend.  It's called getting laid by pretending to be interested in whatever she takes seriously.  Welcome to the game of life.

----------


## russkayalove

I guess you failed to carefully read what I had written.  I did not meet him until a year after he became a Christian.  His entire family is still athiest.

----------


## Dogboy182

Karina, half the crap you are typing doesn't even have to do with religion. "died", "in the begining" "word for word" . How is that religious. And the fact that you keep doing it just to upset people (you know that's why you'er doing it) is pretty imature.  
@Mike Про твой "sig" AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  ::

----------


## truelovewaits

Um guys, aren't we really digressing here? For one thing, (I'm talking to the professed Christians here) why are you picking a fight like this? I hate to break the news to you, but this isn't what Jesus would have done, and if we are supposed to be Christians, we are supposed to be examples of his love. Nobody here, as far as I have read, has put down Jesus, or really any of our beliefs, but you guys are still trying to prove a point. Who is going to want to be like us if this is the way we are going to act? This forum was created to learn Russian, not to discuss theology....it's great that you all want to stand up for your faith, as do I, but not once has anyone put down our Lord. If it's anyone, we are doing the more damage by making ourselves look like a bunch, of, well, fools. Get mad at me, don't talk to me ever again, but I think that if we want others to see things from our point of view, this is NOT the way to do it. Sorry if I offend you guys, but please look at what your doing and why. Please.....

----------


## Zeus

> Благословите Зевса

 Да! Да!  ::

----------


## karina

> Nobody here, as far as I have read, has put down Jesus, or really any of our beliefs

   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   
Tы шутишь?

----------


## karina

I ам the Good Shepherd - Я Пастырь Добрый
I give My life - отдаю жизнь Мою
No one takes it - никто не отнимает её
I Мyself give it - Я Cам отдаю её   
Kарина
---------
Ииоана 10:11-18

----------


## Dogboy182

Karina. Please, you're taking this way too far. you asked about words for god, you got answers. Why do you keep talking? We simply asked you not to spread your religious propaganda on our forum, and you got super offended. When truelove said "no one has talked bad about the lord" or whatever. IT'S TRUE! no one has said anything bad about god, or christians, we simply ask you to stop being annoying. And no Она не шутит ! So please, stop posting your phrases, that only you are getting a kick out of! 
Heres a phrase for the rest of us. 
Дай мне Аллах, или дай мне смерть!

----------


## joysof

> I also do not feel persecuted. I just wanted to state that millions are persecuted all over the world, and were in Russia at some point as well

   

> I ам the Good Shepherd - Я Пастырь Добрый 
> I give My life - отдаю жизнь Мою 
> No one takes it - никто не отнимает её 
> I Мyself give it - Я Cам отдаю её

 What about the non-Christian persecuted? I walk through town and some ZZ Top-looking American is preaching homophobic cant through a megaphone. I get on a bus and every few yards it's 'WWJD?' and 'City of God?'. Apparently, 'the Millennium is Christ's birthday. Celebrate it here!' Turn on the computer and I get Karina with her 'helpful' lexical deluge and russkayalove with an inspirational tale about how we can all be brainwashed too if we shut our eyes and wish very hard. Surely this is worse than anything Daniel or Saul had to put up with  ::  ? 
Bored with it. To tears almost. 
If anybody wants to translate the following for me, they're welcome. It's for the sake of my Russian only. Honest. I'm turnin' the other cheek.  
'The Bible has noble poetry in it... and some good morals and a wealth of obscenity, and upwards of a thousand lies.' 
Mark Twain   
'To assert that the earth revolves around the sun is as erroneous
as to claim that Jesus was not born of a virgin.' 
Cardinal Bellarmine, 1615, during the trial of Galileo   
'Whatever a man prays for, he prays for a miracle. Every prayer reduces itself to this: "Great God, grant that twice two be not four.' 
Ivan Turgenev   
'We must respect the other fellow's religion, but only in the sense and to the extent that we respect his theory that his wife is beautiful and his children smart.' 
'Faith may be defined briefly as an illogical belief in the occurrence of the improbable.... A man full of faith is simply one who has lost (or never had) the capacity for clear and realistic thought. He is not a mere ass: he is actually ill.'  
H. L. Mencken (both)

----------


## Jasper May

Thanks, joysof. I needed that.  
@kristina: When have Christians been persecuted? Only during Roman times and under communism. That's hardly as much as jews have been persecuted; not only those two eras, but also in the middle-ages, the renaissance, Hitler-Germany, Hellenistic times, under the Persian and Egyptian empires, in the new world even. And do they frantically want to convert the world? 
People get tired of religious fanatics to the point that they're not taken serious anymore.

----------


## Friendy

> Um guys, aren't we really digressing here? For one thing, (I'm talking to the professed Christians here) why are you picking a fight like this? I hate to break the news to you, but this isn't what Jesus would have done, and if we are supposed to be Christians, we are supposed to be examples of his love. Nobody here, as far as I have read, has put down Jesus, or really any of our beliefs, but you guys are still trying to prove a point. Who is going to want to be like us if this is the way we are going to act? This forum was created to learn Russian, not to discuss theology....it's great that you all want to stand up for your faith, as do I, but not once has anyone put down our Lord. If it's anyone, we are doing the more damage by making ourselves look like a bunch, of, well, fools. Get mad at me, don't talk to me ever again, but I think that if we want others to see things from our point of view, this is NOT the way to do it. Sorry if I offend you guys, but please look at what your doing and why. Please.....

 Golden words! They are honey to my soul. For a long time I've been waiting for somebody to say something like this.
Thank you very much for that.

----------


## vbouldr

Man somehow I've been missing out on my own topic.  Last time I read this it was only 1 page...now there is all sorts of heated controversy.   

> Thanks, joysof. I needed that.  
> @kristina: When have Christians been persecuted? Only during Roman times and under communism. .

 Sorry but you just arn't looking aorund you.  Even today thousands of Christian everyday are killed merely for believing in Christ.  My pastor, every year, smuggles bibles to an underground church.  The church has to meet in secret for fear of imprissonment.  Every year when my pastor goes back he hears of people being caught and tourtured etc.  He himself has almost ben caught and imprissoned.
As for Karina, I do appreciate your phrases that you have posted, BUT if people are becomming enraged by them you should stop.  Unless of course your goal IS to make people angry.

----------


## Jasper May

> Sorry but you just arn't looking aorund you. Even today thousands of Christian everyday are killed merely for believing in Christ. My pastor, every year, smuggles bibles to an underground church. The church has to meet in secret for fear of imprissonment. Every year when my pastor goes back he hears of people being caught and tourtured etc. He himself has almost ben caught and imprissoned.

 This must be a joke! Every day, thousands of Christians?   ::  Where does your pastor live? And even if that many are killed, it is absolutely not _because_ they're Christians.

----------


## JB

vbouldr, another traditional Russian prayer for you; 
  Достойно есть, яко воистину, блажити Тя Богородицу, присноблаженную и пренепорочную и Матерь Бога нашего. Честнейшую херувим и славнейшую без сравнения серафим без истления Бога Слова рождшую, сушую Богородицу Тя величаем.

----------


## russkayalove

> This must be a joke! Every day, thousands of Christians?  Where does your pastor live? And even if that many are killed, it is absolutely not because they're Christians.

 Well you were wandering, so here is your answer:  http://persecution.org/news/index_news.html

----------


## joysof

> Well you were wandering, so here is your answer:

 
It's 'wondering'.     

> http://persecution.org/news/index_news.html

 You're quite right. Christians are persecuted, and it's horrible. The International Christian Coaltion is hardly the most impartial of sources, though, is it? If you read Amnesty International's literature on a regular basis, you'll see that it's swings and roundabouts, if you understand the idiom: Moslems persecuting Christians baiting Buddhists lynching Hindus marginalising agnostics. Religion is the icky common denominator and yours is no worse than anyone else's, if that helps.

----------


## Pravit

I would think sometimes it has to do with older racial or tribal feuds, and this tribe might have happened to convert to Christianity and this one to Islam, and then you have the headlines MUSLIM TERRORISTS BUTCHER HELPLESS CHRISTIAN VILLAGERS IN INDONESIA! 
However I don't know why our media didn't really stress that the Serbs were Christian and the Albanians were Muslim. Had we lived in a different today, we might have such headlines as "SERBIAN CHRISTIAN OPPRESSORS MASSACRE THOUSANDS OF HELPLESS ALBANIAN MUSLIMS." 
@Dogboy: This is a thread about "Words for God" in Russian, so I don't see why she can't post Russian religious phrases. If they irritate you then don't look at them. What crosses the line is when they start putting religious messages into their posts.

----------


## truelovewaits

To the other believers in this forum, please do not view my post as a negative thing, but as something that we can use for our benefit, and most importantly, God's benefit.  I don't want us to be divided. I f I have offended you please tell me.....I hate division among  the children of God.  
 On another note....Christians are being persecuted around the world, and I have several friends that I know very personally that have been persecuted for their faith in other countries.  It's not something to be taken lightly.....if you want the details, pm me.

----------


## russkayalove

Hey, don't worry about it Truelove, but just remember somthing.  We have two things in common, we beleive in the same God, and are trying to learn Russian.  So don't speak for "us", the beleivers.  Just because we have those two things in common does not mean we have everything in common   ::   ::  .

----------


## Линдзи

> I ам the Good Shepherd - Я Пастырь Добрый 
> I give My life - отдаю жизнь Мою 
> No one takes it - никто не отнимает её 
> I Мyself give it - Я Cам отдаю её

 I already have both a dictionary and a Bible.  None of this is stuff that I couldn't have figured out myself between the two.  If you're going to post random bits of Christianity, could you please at least post random bits of Christianity that are actually useful lexicon and grammar?  I don't think you're converting anyone here, you're just reinforcing people's already negative opinions, which I can't imagine is your goal.   
And now, I have (shockingly) a few actual on-topic questions.  I already know the verb "to pray," but I'm not 100% certain how you make certain constructions with it.  For example, how would I say "I'm praying for my sister," in the sense that, say, my sister is ill and I'm praying that she'll get better.  Or "I'm praying for world peace," like I'm praying in hopes that it will come about.  Instinct suggests to me that one should use the preposition за, but I'm just not sure. 
Also, what are the Five Pillars of Islam called in Russian? 
I saw a copy of the Koran translated into Russian the other day.  I'm kinda kicking myself for not buying it, but it was a little too expensive for me.  It would have been an interesting read, though.  I wonder if the translators managed to convey the poetry of the original Arabic at all?

----------


## Pravit

Maybe you should go to the Moscow Mosque(I like that name  :: ) and ask if they have any free Russian Qur'aans. The mosque in my town was handing them out like crazy the other day at the international students expo. Lemme see if I remember the 5 pillars in Arabic correctly...mmm...
ash-shahadaat 
as-salaa' 
al-ramadaan
az-zakaa'
al-hajj 
Lindzi, have you ever read the Qur'aan in the original Arabic? If so, you would know it is impossibile to preserve the grace of the original in translation to any language. In addition to that I would say the grace of it is really impossibile for any non-native Arabic speaker to understand(unless they live and speak it for decades)  
Since in English they're just direct translation and sometimes differ depending on how they were translated, I would assume you'd translate them directly into Russian too.  
About praying for somebody or something, there is probably some exact form for it. However I think this is one of those cases where "for" might nt be able to be directly translated. I would guess that something like this would work too:
Я молюсь, чтобы она выздоровела. 
Я молюсь, чтобы Бог разрушил Дизни-Лэнд(по словам Джэрри Фэлуэлл)   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## truelovewaits

> Just because we have those two things in common does not mean we have everything in common   .

 I wasn't trying to speak for everyone who claims to be a believer, sorry if it came across that way, but it wasn't my intent......I know no one has everything in common... and to be honest, I don't really understand what you are getting at, but don't worry about it, I don't understand a lot of things  ::   ::  If your talking about this:    

> To the other believers in this forum, please do not view my post as a negative thing, but as something that we can use for our benefit, and most importantly, God's benefit. I don't want us to be divided. I f I have offended you please tell me.....I hate division among the children of God.

 then again, I wasn't trying to speak for anyone,  just trying to get the point across that if we claim to be Christians, at least in my book, we are all supposed to be united, no matter what our differences. It doesn't matter if anything else about us is different, it's who we believe in.  If this isn't what you meant, then I am just one confused little child here...   ::

----------


## russkayalove

Don't worry about it.  The beaten horse is already dead, just move on   ::  .

----------


## truelovewaits

I did......  ::

----------


## Zeus

> About praying for somebody or something, there is probably some exact form for it. However I think this is one of those cases where "for" might nt be able to be directly translated. I would guess that something like this would work too:
> Я молюсь, чтобы она выздоровела. 
> Я молюсь, чтобы Бог разрушил Дизни-Лэнд(по словам Джэрри Фэлуэлл)

 Right (but Дисней-Лэнд). And Линдзи is right, too: with nouns, "за" should be used: 
Я молюсь за мир. Я молюсь за ее здоровье.

----------


## karina

> one should use the preposition за,

  
to pray - молиться
prayer -  молитва 
I'm praying for my sister -  Я молюсь за мою сестру.
I'm praying for world peace - Я молюсь за мир во всем мире.

----------


## Friendy

Also "о"(+prepositional case) is used. 
Я молюсь о её выздоровлении.
Я молюсь о мире на земле.
Я молюсь о ней. (But in this case "Я молюсь за неё" is more common)

----------


## Линдзи

Thanks everyone, you're peaches.  That clears up the "to pray" question for me.  So, theoretically, could you say "Я молюсь за того, что друг найдет работу"?  Or would that construction sound weird?    

> Maybe you should go to the Moscow Mosque(I like that name ) and ask if they have any free Russian Qur'aans. The mosque in my town was handing them out like crazy the other day at the international students expo. Lemme see if I remember the 5 pillars in Arabic correctly...mmm...
> ash-shahadaat 
> as-salaa' 
> al-ramadaan
> az-zakaa'
> al-hajj 
> Lindzi, have you ever read the Qur'aan in the original Arabic? If so, you would know it is impossibile to preserve the grace of the original in translation to any language. In addition to that I would say the grace of it is really impossibile for any non-native Arabic speaker to understand(unless they live and speak it for decades)  
> Since in English they're just direct translation and sometimes differ depending on how they were translated, I would assume you'd translate them directly into Russian too.

 I have not, unfortunately.  I'm still stuck on learning the alphabet.  I learned the Russian alphabet in like two hours, but there's something about Arabic that my brain can't seem to process. All the dots and such like just kick my ass.  I can sort of sound words out at this point (if they contain the letters that I've actually managed to memorize   ::  ), but it's still really halting.  It sounds so beautiful when other people read it, though.  I know I can't appreciate the meaning much (yet), and I've been told that no translation can do it justice, but the English translation of the Koran that I read was so gorgeous that if the original is that much better, it's worth learning Arabic just to read it. 
I'll steal someone's Arabic-Russian dictionary and look 'em up, then.  I suspected it'd just be direct translations of the Arabic words, but sometimes religious translators like to get all high-faluting.

----------


## Veedey

> So, theoretically, could you say "Я молюсь за того, что друг найдет работу"?  Or would that construction sound weird?

 You could say "Я молюсь за *то, чтобы* друг *нашел* работу"

----------


## Pravit

Yes Lindzi, did you know there are actually several different ways of reading it? What I also liked is how they almost "sing" it when they're reading it aloud. However I remember once when I was younger I asked my Muslim friend: "Do they come up with a song every time they read it?" He got mad and said "It's NOT SINGING!"   ::   
I have an English translation with the original Arabic on the side, as well as commentary on the bottom. I got it for free(they really do love handing out their Qur'aans!), it's quite nice if I ever study Arabic more. Don't you love Arabic calligraphy?  
As for me, the alphabet was not too hard, but my problem is memorizing the order of the letters. Of course we foreigners run into problems because we can't guess the vowels in between letters(without a lot of experience). In religious and scholarly, they have little marks showing exactly how to pronounce everything, but it gets quite confusing especially when they put marks all over the place to make it look pretty.
For me, I pretended that the dots show (approximately) the way various letters are pronounced in the mouth, to help me memorize. "T" is pronounced by tapping your tongue on your front teeth, and there are two dots on top of the thing. "N" is a deep sonorous sound so when it is written at the end it gets a nice deep sac. "B" is pronounced with your bottom lip and so the dot comes on the bottom. And so on...

----------


## Yazeed

Such an unfair world it is, everyone killed for no apparent reason, but yeah, technology will prevail  ::  .. I think we Muslims are terrorists in many people's eyes, and there is nothing I can do about it because I give. But yeah, this world isn't navsegda..  ::  
Who agrees that we should like, you know, do this big meeting, reunion for all of us somewhere.. let's say.. many people are from North America here, so I guess maybe instead of Russia we meet in ... Canada? hehehe 
oh well. Your call, just a thought. 
S novym godom, everyone!  ::

----------


## Pravit

Comrade, I thought we have already agreed on such meeting in little town known as Ышкыш. One of the only towns in the world whose name begins with Ы.

----------


## sharp_A

how do you say: i'm a religious nut. in russian?   ::

----------


## Pravit

Я каждую пятницу хожу в мечеть.
Ya kazhduyu pyatnitsu khazhu f mechet.

----------

